# Ag a nice combo....



## Gert_Koen (4/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP (4/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> View attachment 30563


Weet nie van die drink nie maar die gear en scene verseker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

